

Super fast camera can film light at 1 trillion frames per second - cityzen
https://m.curiosity.com/paths/super-fast-cameras-nova-pbs/?utm_source=facebookDisc&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=2015q3fbMITCameraDiscSC

======
gus_massa
An important detail is that it's not a camera in the normal sense. It's more
like a automatic stop motion device.

To "film" the 1 trillion frames in 1 second it repeats the experiment 1
trillion times. Each time the interval between the flash and the capture is
slightly bigger, so you get 1 trillion different frames that can use for a
movie.

On particular, you can only use this with static objects. If you put a fish
inside the bottle, the fish would be in different random places in each frame
and the movie will be horrible.

------
cLeEOGPw
The camera is not fast in capturing so many frames per second sense. It is
fast in capturing extremely short period of time sense. Many packets of
photons are sent and many short movies are filmed (with 1000 frames per second
or so), and later software joins all the movies together, calculates which
frame belongs where and we get this result.

------
twiceaday
[https://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_one_trillion_frames_per_second)

